
From FLOPS to IOPS: The New Bottlenecks of Scientific Computing - matt_d
https://www.sigarch.org/from-flops-to-iops-the-new-bottlenecks-of-scientific-computing/
======
PaulHoule
Every HPC person I have talked to about it has downplayed the role of parallel
I/O.

Before the 360 mainframe, computers were designed either for commercial or
scientific use. In the 1980s, the Japanese launched a "5th generation
computer" project to develop parallelism for commercial applications (the
'A.I.' of the time was based on large-scale databases) and the U.S. countered
with an HPC program centered around physics simulations.

So the 1000x improvement in scalability of commercial clouds over HPC is a
matter of specialization.

